# Người bị cận thị hoặc thị lực kém : Hãy ăn ngay 4 món canh này thường xuyên để cải thiện tình trạng bệnh



## nusy (22/11/18)

*Thật bất ngờ với các bí kíp cổ xưa của các cụ ta truyền lại, chỉ cần ăn 4 món canh này thường xuyên thì dù bị cận thị hay thị lực kém cũng sáng khỏe trở lại. Hãy cùng chúng tôi khám phá và áp dụng ngay bạn nhé!*

*1. Sữa hạt óc chó + vừng + mật ong*
Để làm món này bạn cần chuẩn bị một ít hạt _vừng đen_, rang thơm, xay nhỏ, trữ vào lọ thủy tinh. Hạt quả óc chó nghiền nhỏ thành bột, trữ vào lọ thủy tinh. Mỗi lần lấy ra mỗi loại 1 thìa, cho vào cốc, pha vào 1 cốc sữa bò hoặc sữa đậu nành, thêm 1 thìa mật ong rồi uống.

_

_
_Sữa hạt óc chó + vừng + mật ong_​
Món đồ uống này có tác dụng bổ gan thận, sáng mắt, giảm bệnh khô mắt. Tốt cho người muốn chữa bệnh cận thị, 2 mắt khô rát, táo bón và một số chứng bệnh khác.

*2. Cháo hạt óc chó + táo tàu + trứng gà*
Món này rất dễ làm và cũng không quá khó để chuẩn bị nguyên liệu. Các bạn cần chuẩn bị các nguyên liệu như sau: hạt óc chó bóc vỏ làm sạch 300g, táo tàu tách hạt 250g, quả kỷ tử 150g, gan lợn tươi 200g. Tất cả nguyên liệu cần băm nhỏ, cho vào nồi, tốt nhất là nồi sứ (đất), thêm chút nước, nấu trong khoảng 30 phút là chín vừa.

Bảo quản kỹ hỗn hợp đã nấu, mỗi ngày lấy 2-3 muỗng canh cho vào hai quả trứng, thêm một lượng đường vừa ăn và nấu thành cháo (súp) để ăn.

_

_
_Cháo hạt óc chó + táo tàu + trứng gà_​
Đây là sự kết hợp thực phẩm tạo thành món ăn có tác dụng như thuốc, bổ thận ích gan, dưỡng huyết sáng mắt. Có thể kết hợp ăn để điều trị bệnh cận thị, thị lực giảm sút, các triệu chứng nhớ nhớ quên quên, đau nửa đầu, đầu gối eo lưng đau mỏi.

*3. Long nhãn + kỷ tử + gà con*
Đây là món ăn bổ dưỡng, có tác dụng tốt cho việc dưỡng huyết kiện tì, ích gan, sáng mắt. Có thể hỗ trợ trị bệnh cận thị, mắt mệt mỏi do làm việc quá lâu, đau đầu, căng thẳng, mất ngủ, thần kinh bất ổn.

Làm sạch 1 con gà con, bỏ nội tạng. Cho long nhãn, kỷ tử, táo tàu mỗi loại 30g vào trong ổ bụng gà. Nấu chín mềm, thêm gia vị vừa ăn và thưởng thức lúc nóng ấm.

_

_
_Người bị cận thị hoặc thị lực kém : Hãy ăn ngay 4 món canh này thường xuyên để cải thiện tình trạng bệnh_
​*4. Canh hàu + rong biển + nấm hương*
Món canh này có tác dụng bổ thận dưỡng gan, bổ huyết sáng mắt. Hỗ trợ chữa bệnh cận thị, hoa mắt. Người mắc bệnh đang điều trị dài ngày có thể chất yếu, người hay bị đau đầu, chóng mặt.

Bạn cần chuẩn bị các nguyên liệu như: thịt hàu tươi 250g, 200g nấm hương, 30g rong biển, gừng, dầu mè, muối, bột ngọt vừa ăn.

Nấu nấm hương, gừng trong nước sôi 15 phút, thêm hàu và rong biển vào tiếp tục nấu, thêm các gia vị còn lại vào thành món canh, ăn cả nước và cái.

_

_
_Canh hàu + rong biển + nấm hương_
​Trên đây là 4 món canh hỗ trợ điều trị cận thị và giúp tăng thị lực cho đôi mắt bạn sáng khỏe tự nhiên. Ngoài ra bạn cũng có thể bổ sung thêm các thực phẩm khác tốt cho mắt dễ kiếm như:

Bổ sung vitamin A cho mắt với các nhóm thực phẩm: cải xanh, cải trắng, rau chân vịt, đậu xanh, bí đỏ, cà chua, cà rốt, táo, khoai lang, bí, đu đủ, gấc, gan, sữa bò, lòng đỏ trứng gà, dầu gan cá,…
Bổ sung vitamin B1 và Niaxin cho mắt với các nhóm thực phẩm: các loại đậu, thịt nạc, gạo lứt, rau lá xanh, đậu xanh, táo, bắp,…
Nhóm thực phẩm kiềm tính tốt cho mắt như: măng tây, đậu hà lan, hạt mè, su hào, dầu hạt lanh, dầu oliu, atiso, sữa hạnh nhân, ớt chuông, đậu xanh, rau mùi, thì là, cà rốt, bí đỏ, chuối, chanh, quả bơ, bông cải xanh, cần tây, rau bina, cải xoăn, bông hẹ, cải xoong, cải ngồng,…
Nhóm thực phẩm giàu phốt pho tốt cho mắt như: cá, tôm, sò biển, táo đỏ, rau câu,…
Nhóm thực phẩm giàu selen tốt cho mắt như: cá, tôm, các loại sò, hến, các món ăn bằng bột mì, gạo lứt, đậu tương, vừng, ớt, tỏi, hành tây, nấm các loại, cà rốt,…
Nhóm thực phẩm giàu Crom tốt cho mắt như: men bia rượu, gan động vật, thịt bò, bột mì thô, gạo lứt, đường đỏ, nước nho, nấm các loại,…
_Nguồn: Websosanh_​​


----------

